# Big Eye



## Oldlogin (Oct 24, 2004)

:B
Thought you guys might like to see this.
http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=61801&posts=28&start=1


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

holy hell beautiful fish, ive never seen a walleye that big ever 
congratz on the beast


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

What a beast.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

man, thats a dream fish, must have been awesome netting that hog, congrats to you, SWEET fish. I eat all my eyes, but would have to mount that one.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, that is truly a beast. Congratulations on the massive catch!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG.....really.....REALLY!!!!!! Congratulations...... The fish of a lifetime truly.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

what did the scale and tape say about that?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Phenomenal!!! Thats about 6lbs over the biggest eye ive ever seen lol. Will look great on the wall.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

the link gives the stats 35" 16.1lbs


----------

